# attribute sambaSID undefined



## atour (26. Mai 2008)

sie haben vielen dank fuer ihren totrial Der perfekte Office Server mit
Mandriva Directory Server auf Debian Etch ich habe die schritte genau
verfolgt aber als ich LDAP server neu Starten moechte habe ich den Fehler  
line 91: index attribute "sambaSID" undefined
was habe ich falsche gemacht DANKE


----------

